# Which lipliner for Creme d'Nude



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 27, 2010)

I just bought Creme d'Nude. I love it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But which lipliner do I pair it with?


----------



## fash10nista (Jan 27, 2010)

Just depends on the look you're going for....i've used Subculture, Cork and Cream O'Spice...Or you could just wear it alone...


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_Just depends on the look you're going for....i've used Subculture, Cork and Cream O'Spice...Or you could just wear it alone...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What is the difference in the looks? Which look do I get from each liner? Would love to know


----------



## dietcokeg (Jan 27, 2010)

i would go for gingeroot if ur going for a very nude look or revlon lipliner in nude.


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 28, 2010)

What are you trying to achieve with your look? Do you want your lips super defined or more of a soft look but to keep the color on?

I prefer cremestick liners versus the pencil liners because they stay on better and hold lipstick on longer. More pink or peach?

*Cremestick*

Peach:
Light - Gingerroot
Defined - Cream o' spice

Pink:
Light - Pink Treat
Defined - Beurre 

*Lip Pencil*

Peach:
Light - Oak
Defined - Spice

Pink:
Light - Subculture
Defined - Dervish


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the pink tone that Subculture lipliner gives to nude lip colours.


----------



## Honey xOo (Jan 28, 2010)

I like it with Stripdown.


----------



## malika (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for asking! I've been looking for one too!

Is there a lipliner that matches the shade of Creme d'Nude?

My lips are almost exactly the same shade as Subculture lipliner, and that's way darker than Creme d'Nude. I'd like to not look as if I'm wearing a much darker lipliner and avoid having to smear Creme d'Nude way over my natural lipline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope that makes sense!


----------



## cipelica (Jan 28, 2010)

I use it without the lip liner


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_What are you trying to achieve with your look? Do you want your lips super defined or more of a soft look but to keep the color on?

I prefer cremestick liners versus the pencil liners because they stay on better and hold lipstick on longer. More pink or peach?

*Cremestick*

Peach:
Light - Gingerroot
Defined - Cream o' spice

Pink:
Light - Pink Treat
Defined - Beurre 

*Lip Pencil*

Peach:
Light - Oak
Defined - Spice

Pink:
Light - Subculture
Defined - Dervish_

 
I want a natural look, that enhances the colour, because Creme d'Nude is really a good shade on me. So something that doesn't alter the colour too much, but just help in defining and staying.


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_I want a natural look, that enhances the colour, because Creme d'Nude is really a good shade on me. So something that doesn't alter the colour too much, but just help in defining and staying._

 
Then Subculture is great. Gingerroot is very light and doesn't change it at all, but barely defines. You can use Subculture as a base, and for extra definition if needed use Subculture again after lipstick to seal the edges and to define.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_Then Subculture is great. Gingerroot is very light and doesn't change it at all, but barely defines. You can use Subculture as a base, and for extra definition if needed use Subculture again after lipstick to seal the edges and to define._

 
Thank you so much. That's just what I needed.


----------

